

Samsung Exynos 7420 Deep Dive – Inside a Modern 14nm SoC - ismavis
http://anandtech.com/show/9330/exynos-7420-deep-dive

======
nthnclrk
Phenomenally detailed article, as expected from Anandtech. I had the
misfortune of getting caught reading comments but found, as a comparison, this
comment from the articles author particularly interesting:

"It strikes me as bizarre how little we know about Apple CPUs even after two
years. The basic numbers (logical registers, window, ROB size) seem to about
match Intel these days, and the architecture seems to be 6-wide with two
functional clusters. There appears to be a loop buffer (but how large?) But
that's about it. How well does the branch prediction work and where does it
fail? What prefetchers are provided? (at I1, D1, L2. L3) Do the caches do
anything smart (like dead block prediction) for either performance or power?
Does the memory manager do anything smart (like virtual write queue in the
L3)? etc etc etc"

~~~
fr0styMatt2
What impresses me about Apple is how little seems to leak from them, given the
size of the company now.

~~~
pkaye
Well these are embedded processors and Apple can be more tight about who they
disclose information. Intel on the contrary has to work with so many other
third parties which need this information.

------
bashinator
I wish that Samsung would either give up on software, or put significantly
more effort into it. They've had two self-inflicted security catastrophes in
the past month.

[http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2015/jun/24/samsung-
di...](http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2015/jun/24/samsung-disables-
windows-update-laptops-hackers)

[http://arstechnica.com/security/2015/06/new-exploit-turns-
sa...](http://arstechnica.com/security/2015/06/new-exploit-turns-samsung-
galaxy-phones-into-remote-bugging-devices/)

Why do hardware manufacturers suck so badly at decent software?

~~~
rasz_pl
bureaucracy, 200K employees, they establish R&D centres with thousands of
programmers, no wonder left hand doesnt know what the right one is doing.

